# lizenzüberprüfung



## fleckdalm (24. Mrz 2011)

Wie könnte ich so eine art lizenzüberprüfung machen also das das programm z.b aus dem internet eine txt datei herunterlädt und überprüft ob dort etwas bestimmtes drin steht.
Danke mfg Fleckdalm


----------



## Andi_CH (24. Mrz 2011)

Das gibt gar keine Überprüfung 
Ich installiere das Programm 1000 mal und jedes lädt deine Datei herunter 

Das geht eigentlich nur, wenn das Programm bei der Installation eine individuelles Geheimnis hat - also du musst jedem der die Software kauft einen eindeutigen, fälschungssicheren Schlüssel mitgeben.

Bei der Installation wird der Schlüssel mit z.B der MAC-Adresse an den Server geschickt, der sich das Paar merkt.

Bei jedem Start wird der Schlüssel zusammen mit der MAC-Adresse an den Server geschickt - der prüft und gibt sein ok.

Dumm ist nur, dass keiner die Software ohne Internet brauchen kann und auch nur dann, wenn dein Server up ist.


----------



## fleckdalm (24. Mrz 2011)

Ich hatte mir das so gedacht das ich im Quellcode des programms einen bestimmten code eingebe und dieses dann bei jedem start prüft ob dieser code in der liste im Internet enthalten ist.
Dafür müsste ich eigentlich nur wissen wie man dateien aus dem internet liest.
Danke, mfg Fleckdalm


----------



## Cola_Colin (24. Mrz 2011)

Man kann die Überprüfung auch nur einmal(beim erststart) über den Server durchführen und danach das ganze entsperren, dabei natürlich darauf achten, dass die Entsperrung(z.B. eine Schlüsseldatei) nur mit der jeweiligen PC-Konfig zusammenarbeitet.


----------



## fleckdalm (24. Mrz 2011)

Cola_Colin hat gesagt.:


> Man kann die Überprüfung auch nur einmal(beim erststart) über den Server durchführen und danach das ganze entsperren, dabei natürlich darauf achten, dass die Entsperrung(z.B. eine Schlüsseldatei) nur mit der jeweiligen PC-Konfig zusammenarbeitet.



Ja aber wie kann ich daten zb. Von einer txt datei die am server liegt lesen?
Danke, mfg fleckdalm


----------



## Noctarius (24. Mrz 2011)

Alternativ nimmt ein Steam-ähnliches System. Die Kunden bekommen eine Seriennummer welche sie bei der Installation eingeben müssen. Das Programm sendet beim Starten die Nummer an den Server und der Server weiß, ok Programm läuft. Beim Beenden sagt das Programm wieder Bescheid und der Server merkt sich, dass die Nummer nicht in Benutzung ist.
Sollte dazwischen eine zweite Instanz versuchen die selbe Nummer zu nutzen lehnt der Server diese ab.

So lässt sich das Programm zwar beliebig oft installieren aber nur einmal gleichzeitig nutzen. Nachteil: Man braucht eine permanente Internetverbindung.


----------

